
80% of software is useless, the other 20% is open source - fallat
https://ecc-comp.blogspot.com/2020/08/80-of-software-is-useless-other-20-is.html
======
drpebcak
I agree with this to some extent.. but I think a text editor is a little
different than gitlab. Even within the realm of text editors or IDEs, there
are still successful paid options (not to mention that the author is
conflating ‘open source’ with ‘free’).

With something like gitlab, people may pay for some ‘enterprise’ features, but
they are also paying for support. Open Core and totally open source projects
can be monetized by offering support.

Other projects are successful just by limiting who can use the open source
software for free via different licenses.

